# Rabbit Jerky???



## mrflufalufagus (May 29, 2015)

I'm new to the forums and recently picked up my first smoker. I really want to get into making jerky and was wondering if anyone here has made or tried rabbit jerky. I've seen dried rabbit meat as dogs treats but that's about it. I figured that it might make a decent choice since the meat is really lean.

The main reason I ask this is because I've been trying to get the wife to let me start raising some meat rabbits. If jerky turns out to be a viable option for the meat it would be added ammo for my case and also push me towards eventually bumping up 2 breeding pairs to increase meat production.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 1, 2015)

You would need a lot of rabbits !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 1, 2015)

You can make jerky from any lean meat. Season with whatever seasonings you like on your rabbit add some cure #1 per the weight of meat and give it a whirl. Try a batch before you commit to buying a thousand rabbits just in case you don't like it!


----------



## asparky (Sep 30, 2015)

I know this is old but you hardly ever see rabbit meat posts.. I freeze the rabbits and either debone them or just use the skirts. (rib meat) Grind the meat when super cold or soft frozen.. It will not be so watery..  I have used Hi Mountain products as a dry rub and let cure for over night at least 12 to 24 hrs. I doctor the dry rubs up with small amounts of Hot Hot dried peppers and soy sauce infused with Hot hot peppers and also use crushed Hot hot peppers. more garlic and onion powder. Most any spice you see in the muscle meat receipes. Don't be afraid to experiment, That's half the fun! I just make a pound of whatever I'm going to experiment with. So far I haven't made anything that wasn't pretty good!. I use a Cabelas Jerkyj gun and use the double stick maker and double flat jerky nozzle. I also just use the skirts whole and soak them like I would muscle meat. I smoke on a trager @ 200 degrees for a couple hours, never more than 3 hrs. 

Hope this helps, Its a great way to get rid of those rabbits taking up room in the freezer. LOL

Experiment and have fun!


----------

